# Piranha POTM May 2004 - part 2



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

#16 almost thought it was a pic in the wild


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

14. that is a sweet piraya


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Those two reds in pic 18 are just adorable


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

16 IS THE best...GREAT JOB


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

#19 looks wicked


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

#16









May not be the best looking P in the world (no offence to who ever owns that guy!) but that set-up looks amazing, and a very nice pic!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I voted for 16!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

#16 has to be in a aquaruim


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

16, whoever's tank that is, it is AMAZING!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

18 is dope


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

19 just looks evil


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

damn! who submitted #16!?


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

i'm not sure how 16 isn't a wild pic. but if it is a tank, WOW :nod:


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

16 has to be either in the wild or in an aquarium


----------



## LordOfTheRhoms (Feb 15, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> 16 has to be either in the wild or in an aquarium


 your kidding


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

16 is an awsome picture


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

dont even have to think twice about this one


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Who owns the picture 16?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry i voted 13...







!


----------



## nish113 (Apr 27, 2004)

16 is mine


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

16 is an incredible photo. All I can say is wow!!!! Can we get that pic in a larger size so I can make it my wallpaper????

Joe


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

pic 16 doesn't even look like a red


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

pic 16 all the way


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

16


----------



## legalize'em (May 18, 2004)

16 is amazing. is that all jungle val in there or what? post the details on your set-up, its beautiful.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i voted for 19,b/c i have a rhom too.









but 16 is f'in amazing...its phenonenal ive never seen such a great set-up it also looks like there another piranha in the background in the dense brush...anyways GOOD LUCK

p.s:whos rhom is that in 19???? is his name SCARFACE???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> What is your favorite picture?
> 11. [ 2 ] [1.10%]
> 12. [ 4 ] [2.20%]
> 13. [ 4 ] [2.20%]
> ...










holy crap 109 voted for 16
thats the most i ever seen


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

taught 16 was a rhom that is a black ass p


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

#16


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's pretty obvious: number 16 goes on to the finals









Congrats so far, and a thank you goes out to all other contestants that didn't make it this time


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

16


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

SweeT 16







!! dam thats a nice tank looks liked u used an underwater cam..and if that is your tank pls post up the pix of the whole tank even if its in an aquarium i need to see the Whole thing!!!


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

#16


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I almost had an orgasm looking at #16!


----------

